# Alemany's Kenpo



## blkbltkt (Jul 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone out there does American Shaolin Kenpo as handed down by Grandmaster Rick Alemany of San Francisco, CA. I have been studying this art for almost 9 years and I don't think many people other than those in the Bay area study it. I would love to hear from you if you do! 
Katy


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk. I hope someone here knows a bit about your question. I love your AVATAR :asian: 
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.
 I am not familar with your system or your instructor, could you give us a little background in both?
 I would be intrested in how closely the system relates to the other Shaolin Kenpo sytemes, if you know?
 Just looking for information.
 Again welcome and we look forward to your posts


----------



## blkbltkt (Jul 8, 2004)

First of all, thanks so much for the nice welcome!

Grandmaster Rick Alemany received his Black Belt in 1967 from Great Grandmaster Ralph Castro in Daly City, CA. He went on to open his own school. I believe Grandmaster Alemany has made some adjustments and changes to some of the katas, etc., but the style we do is, for the most part, the same as Great Grandmaster Castro has taught. I have never had the honor and opportunity to visit the Castro school yet, but I am looking forward to doing that one day soon!
Katy :asian:


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Katy:

Welcome aboard as well :asian: .

I attended the first Gathering of Eagles in Las Vegas back in 96, I think it was, and attended one of the Shaolin Kenpo seminars put on by now GM Rob Castro.  I believe your teacher was in attendance at the time.  I at the time was studying Chinese Kenpo, but have since transitioned over to the Kara-Ho Kempo system.

If I recall correctly, the seminar was knife defenses, and I found it to be very Chinese in it's moves.  Meaning big flowing type moves and lots of tiger claw strikes.  Does this sound close to the ballpark?  It has been sometime ago.


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 9, 2004)

Prof. Alemany also received a 5th degree in Kajukenbo from Sid Asuncion in Hawaii.  Prof. Eugene Sedeno in Victorville, Ca. is one of his students, and Sifu Mike Cataline in Long Beach, Ca. is also from that lineage.


----------



## The Kai (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello

I study with GM Don Jordan, who is one of GM Alemany's top students.  We do all the forms (which are tre/ cool).  I live in Wisconsin, met GM Alemany and GM Jordan at the gathering years.  Loved the stuff GM Jordan had.  Also had the chance to visit the School in S.F. (very nice)


----------



## GAB (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello, The name is familiar to me, I thought that Rick came by way of Tracy Kenpo and Hanchi Bruce Juchnik also. That would have been more then 15 years ago.. Regards, Gary


----------



## The Kai (Jul 9, 2004)

GM Alemany trained with GM Castro.  It is my understanding that Hanshi Juchnik and GM Alemany are contempories.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 9, 2004)

Here is a Bio of Rick Alemany from the American Teachers Associatino of the Martial Arts (ATAMA):  http://www.atama.us/bios/biosalemany.htm

Here is the link to Ralph Castro's association:  http://www.shaolinkenpo.com/

This should answer everyone's questions.


----------



## GAB (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi, I see the name of the Remy Presas, that must have been the connection,

I was not sure, should have done somemore homework before posting.

Regards, Gary


----------



## sifupaul (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi-
Not sure if you are still interested but Grandmaster Rick Alemany has many students in the bay area who teach his style.  I am one of them.  If you have any questions let me know.   He also has students in other areas.  What area are you looking for.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you in the main Dojo, with (Gm calls her) Rosie?

Todd


----------



## Lightning Ram (Jan 24, 2005)

Sifu Paul, My instructor trained with GM Alemany back in the 60s at GM Castros dojo, Sifu Maria D. Warwick,  I meet GM Alemany at one time at a California Tournment years back, Sifu Maria always talked highly of him. I've studyed Kenpo since the 1977 and now just train at home on my own. Are there any Alemany Instructors in Washington State?


Thanks
Clay


----------

